# Looking For - Second Hand Old Beer Kegs



## executiveresults (29/12/09)

I'm looking for some old second hand beer kegs in Brisbane, does anyone have any that we can pick up and pay something for?

PS. They won't be used for brewing again.


----------



## barls (29/12/09)

i really dont think you want to be asking this here as what your after is illegal as the brewery owns the kegs.


----------



## Spartan 117 (29/12/09)

barls said:


> i really dont think you want to be asking this here as what your after is illegal as the brewery owns the kegs.



I find it weird the way you can't legally own one, surely there has to be somewhere from where you can buy them for use as kettles/mash tun or something along those lines. I mean they pretty much don't use SS kegs that have been imported as they're to expensive to send back and I'm sure they wouldn't bother repairing them if they spring a gas leak or the connections become faulty.

Aaron


----------



## matho (29/12/09)

keg king's website says that they sell 2nd hand 50l kegs for 130 to 150 so you can own them just not any australian brewery kegs.

cheer's matho


----------



## scrumpy (29/12/09)

we paid for those kegs in all the cash we wasted drinking the shit what was inside them before our beer enlightenment!!!!


----------



## Screwtop (29/12/09)

Cops trolling AHB. Now there's a new twist!!!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (29/12/09)

Screwtop said:


> Cops trolling AHB. Now there's a new twist!!!



Does seem a bit likely doesn't it??

at any rate - the nice man has been pointed at a supplier of legal kegs (ie: Keg King http://www.kegking.com.au/ )

and so all is good in the world. If not Mr Plod, then question answered - if Mr plod... then question also answered really. :lol:


----------



## rude (30/12/09)

Im a cop just go & knock one off Ill be waiting


----------



## brocky_555 (30/12/09)

Have'nt you got better things to do with the taxpayer dollars than watch the back of a pub waiting (on the off chance that some one might knock off an empty keg )


----------



## Spartan 117 (30/12/09)

brocky_555 said:


> Have'nt you got better things to do with the taxpayer dollars than watch the back of a pub waiting (on the off chance that some one might knock off an empty keg )



I'm sure they do... in fact why not pop down to the cop shop and ask them  . anyway in response to this thread i emailed the guys at keg king to see if they could source kegs that are damaged and/or unwanted for use as boil kettles, mashtuns etc. Will post reply on here sometime when they get back out to me so keep your eyes peeled for a bump of this post. 

Aaron


----------

